# scroll saw blades



## Dave.G (19 Nov 2014)

Hi
My wife has bought me a Clarke scroll saw model css16v for Christmas so I haven't opened the box yet. it has pin head blades but I would probably want to use plain blades in the future, is it possible to make an adaptor to fit plain blades as I understand they are more versatile and thinner. It was bought at Machine Mart and got it VAT free so I considered it a bargain. all of their saws have pinned blades. Or should I return it and try somewhere else. although I'm very practical I've never tried scroll sawing before.


----------



## IHc1vtr+ (19 Nov 2014)

Should have flat blade adapters in the box..


----------



## Bryan Bennett (19 Nov 2014)

Hi Dave a very warm welcome to the forum.I am not familiar with your scrollsaw so I can't help.I am very sure that help is very near and should soon arrive.You are at the start of a fabulous hobby,and you will be amazed in what you will make in the future.Hop aboard and enjoy the ride. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## Claymore (19 Nov 2014)

Just had a look at your model of scrollsaw on Amazon and it says pinned blades only BUT it looks like a rebadged Einhiel/Parkside saw and they will use both types of blades so maybe you can get the pinless blade clamps for an Einhiel and fit them to yours (they are only cast metal objects with a grub screw/or allen bolt in and they hang on the pin blade holders so you may be lucky) if you could have a sneak peek into the box to get a photo of the blade holders it would help


----------



## martinka (19 Nov 2014)

I'd expect there to be pinless blade clamps in the box, but if they aren't supplied, these will fit.


----------



## novocaine (20 Nov 2014)

this is pretty much the same saw, look at the top clamp to see what you need. 
https://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/prod ... scroll-saw


----------



## Dave.G (20 Nov 2014)

Thank you all very much for the information you have given me. I have had a peek in the box and there isn't a converter in there. I have spoken to Axminster Tools & Machinery about the adaptor, Martin, but they can't be sure it would fit, although it looks like it would to me. The result is, I've ordered one of their Jet jss16 saws which looks the same as the Clarke, but takes both types of blades and they are giving me a packet of 72 assorted blades as a Christmas present! As I am also 72, it should last a life time! I will return the Clarke saw to Machine Mart. Once again thanks to all of you for your help. perhaps in the future I will be able to pass on my knowledge to someone when I've been scrolling for a few years.


----------



## martinka (20 Nov 2014)

Dave, the clamps will fit most Chinese scroll saws as the clamps are all a one bolt fixing. A number of forum members, including myself, have used them, but I guess that's irrelevant now.  Axminster sell Pegas blades which are good 'uns, so let's hope that's the ones they give you. If they give you some no-name blades, invest in some decent ones otherwise you may be disappointed with the cutting. I had one of the Jet saws and enjoyed using it, and there's a couple of things that can be done, without voiding the warranty, to make it easier to use. By the way, you will break blades when you start. Don't worry, it's normal, everyone does it. My advice is to start out using #7 blades as they are harder to break. Above all, have fun.


----------



## scrimper (20 Nov 2014)

Bit confused TBH, You ordered a css16v from Machine mart but are returning it and are getting instead a Jet JSS-16 from Axminster? The 2 saws look like they come from the same maker to me apart from the fact that the Jet costs £112.94 whilst the one from Machinemart cost £79.98. 
Or am I missing something?


----------



## Claymore (20 Nov 2014)

scrimper":35c8y4a2 said:


> Bit confused TBH, You ordered a css16v from Machine mart but are returning it and are getting instead a Jet JSS-16 from Axminster? The 2 saws look like they come from the same maker to me apart from the fact that the Jet costs £112.94 whilst the one from Machinemart cost £79.98.
> Or am I missing something?



The Jet comes complete with pinless blade holders unlike the Clarke model


----------



## martinka (20 Nov 2014)

Machine Mart's price is plus VAT whereas Axminster includes VAT. The Jet also has a quick release lever on the tension rod at the back of the saw, which the Clarke doesn't have.


----------



## Dave.G (20 Nov 2014)

Hi Martin et' al'
Yes it must seem daft to buy a similar one for £20 more, the adaptor you suggested would have been £7 with P&P plus the Jet takes both types of blades, plus they are giving me a life time supply of blades [hopefully] anyway its a nicer colour! As to the breaking of blades, I do have a very light touch as I've spent most of my working life cutting dead skin microns thick from conscious patient's, some even lived to tell the tale. My wife said it was no good keeping the Clarke as we had opened it so Father Christmas wouldn't deliver it to me. You can see what I have to put up with can't you!? 
PS the blades they are supplying are made in Switzerland


----------



## scrimper (20 Nov 2014)

martinka":c0dnmu1w said:


> Machine Mart's price is plus VAT whereas Axminster includes VAT. The Jet also has a quick release lever on the tension rod at the back of the saw, which the Clarke doesn't have.



No At the Moment Machine mart are offering all Clarke stuff VAT free i.e 20% discount!


----------



## martinka (20 Nov 2014)

scrimper":s7eyvri9 said:


> martinka":s7eyvri9 said:
> 
> 
> > Machine Mart's price is plus VAT whereas Axminster includes VAT. The Jet also has a quick release lever on the tension rod at the back of the saw, which the Clarke doesn't have.
> ...



Don't you have to be on their mailing list to get the VAT free voucher? I could be wrong, I usually am. :mrgreen:


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (20 Nov 2014)

Dave.G":19or0yth said:


> Thank you all very much for the information you have given me. I have had a peek in the box and there isn't a converter in there. I have spoken to Axminster Tools & Machinery about the adaptor, Martin, but they can't be sure it would fit, although it looks like it would to me. The result is, I've ordered one of their Jet jss16 saws which looks the same as the Clarke, but takes both types of blades and they are giving me a packet of 72 assorted blades as a Christmas present! As I am also 72, it should last a life time! I will return the Clarke saw to Machine Mart. Once again thanks to all of you for your help. perhaps in the future I will be able to pass on my knowledge to someone when I've been scrolling for a few years.




Hmmmm?? 72 blades at 20 minutes per blade average life?

I make that about 24 hours in total!! #-o 

Hope you're planning on living longer than that, at least until we've seen some photos of your work!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scrimper (20 Nov 2014)

martinka":3edysm1m said:


> scrimper":3edysm1m said:
> 
> 
> > martinka":3edysm1m said:
> ...



You may be right but Dave (the original poster in this thread) did mention that he got it VAT free! Which is why I quoted the VAT free price of £79.98 in my post.


----------



## Dave.G (21 Nov 2014)

Crumbs! I didn't know the blades had such a short life, I have got a lot to learn haven't I. My fret saw blades lasted for years, that's probably because it spent most of its time hanging on the garage wall. Is that short life because they become blunt or just break?
Yes, Martin, you do have to be on their mailing list to get a voucher they send it by email, I just print it off but its only the number on it they want. I don't use it much as its only Clarke products that are VAT free and I don't rate them very highly. I try not to buy tools made in China but sometimes that's very difficult to do. I will have to learn how to upload a picture to the forum when I start using the saw but I know its not going to be as good as the house number you made.


----------



## martinka (21 Nov 2014)

I completely missed Dave's original reference to the VAT free purchase. I don't know whether to blame my eyesight or my memory.  Coincidently, it was only Tuesday this week that I unsubscribed from the Machine Mart emails as they were coming far to often, as they seem to do every year around xmas time, and I'm sure they re-subscribe me every time I go into the Leeds store.


----------



## Dave.G (21 Nov 2014)

I received my replacement scroll saw today from Axminster tools, have returned the Clarke to Machine Mart, they were ok about it. I said earlier that Axminster were giving me a packet of 72 mixed blades free of charge, they are Pegas Swiss made plus I was surprised to find 10 packets of Jet assorted blades also Swiss made that's an extra 50 blades, I'm sure that's a mistake probably done by a tired packer but I'm not complaining. My wife was looking at one of the Pegas No 1 blades when she accidently pinged it up in the air! that blade is so fine that we can't find it anywhere. I said 'that's 25p you owe me'. I expect the Dyson will find sometime in the future. I told you earlier that I have trouble with 'er indoors didn't I. its a good job I didn't pay for them. will let you know when if finally turns up, probably stuck to the bottom of my bare foot! The box of the Jet scroll saw says its made in Switzerland, that can't be true, can it? it looks Chinese to me. 
Its interesting reading all your comments to others new to scrolling. I've learned a lot. thanks to all of you....Dave


----------



## Claymore (22 Nov 2014)

Hey Dave with all those blades your going to be living to 150+ now! lol hope ya find the blade as the last thing you want is that stuck in your foot (Its not Scholl Sawing) 9-)


----------



## Dave.G (23 Nov 2014)

'just had a thought, Claymore, if I buy a couple of gross of these blades, I would become IMMORTAL!! that would be good.' 
As I'm new to this forum lark, can anyone tell me what a 'thread' is. the only thread I know is in my wife's sowing box.
I do sometimes lose the thread of a conversation but that's when I dose off. 'still 'avant found the blade yet. these smilies are a pain, one of them is waving a flag, is he trying to attract my attention!


----------



## scrimper (23 Nov 2014)

Dave.G":2bl93cd5 said:


> As I'm new to this forum lark, can anyone tell me what a 'thread' is. the only thread I know is in my wife's sowing box.
> I do sometimes lose the thread of a conversation but that's when I dose off. 'still 'avant found the blade yet. these smilies are a pain, one of them is waving a flag, is he trying to attract my attention!



A thread is what you are posting in at the moment, this is your thread as you started it, so you have the right to tell anyone off if they wander off into another subject! Lol When that happens (quite often) it is known as thread drift. as you started the thread you are the OP (original poster).

If you look down the list of topics for example "Hobbies fret saw" that is a thread.

Hope this helps.

John


----------



## scrimper (23 Nov 2014)

Dave.G":2hnzvg8z said:


> My wife was looking at one of the Pegas No 1 blades when she accidently pinged it up in the air! that blade is so fine that we can't find it anywhere.



No 1 is big! wait till you try some 00 blades sometimes called 2.0 or double O. I have some piercing saw blades that are even finer than 00.


----------



## Dave.G (23 Nov 2014)

Thanks for that John, I think I understand now Hmmmm! those oo blades must be as thin as a hair, I'll give them a miss until I become more skilled. that Smiley is still waving at me, I'm sure he's in trouble.


----------

